# Why do you come here?



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Let's pull this discussion out from another thread and give people a chance to really express this.

I won't make this a poll because I don't think there is any way I can cover all options.

I haven't hidden my reasons if you want to look, but for the purposes of this thread, I'd like for other people to give their reasons without being influenced by mine if they haven't already read. I'll post mine later in the thread.

So why do you come here, read, and/or post? I'm interested in both the ones who are viewed as helpful, and the ones who only feel they can ask questions. Many of us would like to know.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Initially, to imporve my marriage. I had started, on my own, to do some of things recommended in MMSL and around here, but with no real focus. I found this place while doing some searches, and it gave a lot of guidance to what I was doing and wanted. 

I continue to come here to learn and to support others.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

I come here to focus, to get advice and for emotional support from people who have nothing to gain/lose by giving their honest opinion. It also helps to hear from both sides(ws and bs). Helps me get in his mind a bit.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I have come here because my marriage is cross-roads and I have to sort out my feelings and decide how to respond.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I'm coming as a newly (about 16 months) married guy looking to compare notes, gain perspective, learn what works and what doesn't. Yesterday I looked back on my first post and was surprised to see both how far and how little I've come! There's such a wide range of experience around here, and I've learned from some people that my situation could be much, much worse. 

But then some of you, (you know who you are!), have these fairytale sex lives and it makes me sick with envy which I'm not sure is healthy. 

I tend to be here either if I'm going through a rough spot, or if I'm not engrossed in something else. I disappeared for a few months when I discovered the _Game of Thrones_ series!


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

shy_guy said:


> Let's pull this discussion out from another thread and give people a chance to really express this.
> 
> I won't make this a poll because I don't think there is any way I can cover all options.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. I haven't ever posted my own thread, maybe I will some time, but I came here to try and get some info to help me fix my marriage. We've gone through a rough patch and though it seems to be improving, we continue to struggle. Much of it has to do with my wife going through a hard time following a death in the family, and responding to it by having her own sort of mid-life crisis though we're too young for that. This has resulted in her saying and doing things very harmful to our marriage. Anyway, once I got here I've found that in addition to the great reading and advice for myself, I've found plenty of opportunities to post advice of my own, having been married just long enough to pretend I know what I'm doing.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I initially found this forum to keep my reconciliation on the right track. It helped and after all that we went through in our marriage, I can hopefully pay it forward and give someone else some good advice, let them learn from my experiences and mistakes.
I also get some pretty good tips from others on how to continue to be a better husband, friend and lover to my wife.
I learned about the Magic Wand (hallelujah!) and lots of other cool things.
And sometimes, this forum is just funny. It can always make me smile, but once in a while, I get a good laugh out of it.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

I love psychology, and I enjoy seeing unvarnished opinions about relationships. My husband claims that I am being a voyeur by peeking through the window at other people's lives, and I guess that is true, but I love hearing how others solve their relationship problems.

It also never ceases to amaze me how different people can have such different opinions on the same situation. A good reminder that each person sees reality through his/her own lens of bias and experience.

Besides, I have an online crush on some of the posters! Love to hear their wise responses.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

Sometimes as a way to vent and cope. Other times as a way to maybe give some perspective and advice to others who have similar issues. Finally, just as a outlet, some of the stuff on here is entertaining.


----------



## brendan (Jun 1, 2011)

came here about 6 months ago as my marriage was starting to go bad and was sexless. needed to vent and also gather help/information.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Found this lovely patch of cyber space googling helplessly because of the problems in my marriage. While here I have been able to get my head around some of the many problems my marriage seemed to face. 
I had no idea what to call some of the behaviors we were in and just to have a name for them and hear that we are not the only ones really has restored a lot of hope in me for my marriage.
I find that more then half the time just reading post answers what I wanted to ask so I do not have to post threads. I do like to help where I can so I post advice to add, agree, or disagree on perspective.
And the funny banter that takes place everywhere here some times just gives me a boost on a bad day when I really need a laugh or escape or both.
I really like it here and this is the first forum I have ever been on so I am still learning how it all works


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I started coming when my husband left me in June to September.

We're good now.. This site was a saving grace 

I keep comin back because I like to. Pretty simple.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a happy and satisfying marriage, and my wife an I normally communicate very openly and directly. However; I had one hangup, and it happened to be something my wife found very hot. I could not even admit to her that I ever masturbated, but she found that to be a turn on. When I finally got the clue that she was turned on by it, I did a Bing search (Yes, Bing, it wasn't Google.) and the first result on the page was the thread on this forum asking "Do women like to watch men masturbate?" From reading the thread, I discovered not only that she wasn't unusual, but I discovered the open discussion here and I loved that.

I decided to give my wife what she wanted as a result of reading that thread. 

I lurked for a while on the board, and loved it even more. I finally decided I had learned and should give back since the community was helpful to me ... and I was beginning to think of questions I wanted to ask for myself. I joined, very embarassed to post the story about masturbating for my wife, so I took the name "Shy_Guy" and answered the question of "How do I get my husband to do that?" that some people had asked by just posting my story since my wife was successful with me: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/24518-do-women-like-watch-men-masturbate-18.html

I love to learn, and the subject of marriage interests me greatly. I stayed to continue to learn both from other people and to post questions of my own that I had. I don't have any training in psychology or relationships, but I do have a happy marriage. I decided that I had my experience I could share in the community for anyone who found it helpful, so that is what I decided I could give back in return for what I was learning on the community.

I like to learn. I like to help. I love the discussion here.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I started out at MMSL. Atol mentioned this place, so I came here to look around. 

I liked it here because I felt that it gave a lot of insight into how people really think, no political correctness, no posturing, just "here's what I think - deal with it".

I read the shamwow "book" while on a long train trip. Nice777guy and almostrecovered make me laugh. That_girl's frankness always makes me smile. Some of the stories have touched me deeply, and made me feel helpless and frustrated, because I hate to see good people hurt so badly. 

I don't have much in the way of advice, but I try to encourage people in my own little way when I can.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

shy_guy said:


> Let's pull this discussion out from another thread and give people a chance to really express this.
> 
> I won't make this a poll because I don't think there is any way I can cover all options.
> 
> ...



For me.. I came here to try and find a solution for the issues in my marriage. I didn't realize how many other woman out there in the same exact position i was in. This board has been a life saver for me.. even if it was to just vent.. Everyone has been helpful and non judging and that is really hard to find online!!!


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I come here because I have a crazy disfunctional family and an alcoholic husband that I do not want to share things with. I feel safe here. It is great to get advice and to give it. It's also great to lurk and know that I am not alone. The feeling of community is strong here.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

I found this site while searching for ways to keep sex spiced up in a marriage of 35 years. I got hooked pretty quick. I'm a bit of an amateur analyst (my job requires that). So there are a myriad of reasons but I like to think that I can be helpful to someone sometimes.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I come here to gripe about my husband... But stay because I want to offer compassion and support to others. I like sharing my experiences and reading about others' experiences. At times the posts here make me feel grateful my husband isn't so bad, other times I envy posters who have what I so desperately want from my husband.

I like the interaction and educational opportunities this site provides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I come for the empty promises that the pink border will be changed


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

I came from another site where I asked lots of questions and loved to play amateur psychologist. I do have issues in my marriage, but reading others, they are but a drop in the bucket compared to what others are challenged with. I am not thrilled with my sex life, but it is far from bad and like many I just don't understand women many times. To me sex should be simple (especially if your spouse orgasms), but I'm continually told it isn't. 

I planned on only observing, until I could not help it and had to jump into one thread and had to respond to one poster and his to say he least "odd" posts. I came down hard on him but hope he finds the strength to get out of the situation and finds peace and happiness. 

That one poster was Trying2figureitout..... Who still posts, but not as frenetically as before. 

I haven't left.....


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

I came across this site last year when browsing the net and just read for awhile before joining.

I like that you can post questions, get opinions or help out others without anyone actually knowing who they are - because then you know the advice isn't impaired. It's purely from the outside looking in.

Now that my husband is away I log on every night to catch up with threads and see if there's anything you feel you can help someone out on. It's also funny and occasionally heated, it's a great place to get different perspectives from different people around the world. The core to marriage is generally the same - love, respect, trust - then there's all that in between stuff, that others place different values on. If you're stuck in a rut, you can come here and get 20 different perspectives and it just may help change your marriage and your view. I like that.

I must admit though I see these I'm addicted to facebook, video games etc threads ... I don't think I've gone a day since he left for site without logging on and at least having a look. Could I be addicted and need help?  Lol. When he comes back for his week off I'll have to lock the study door and do deep breaths to keep away ..


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I came here after a mid-life crisis of all things. No cars or other women, though. In dealing with a rigorous career, and my wife's struggles with a very severe depressive spectrum bipolar disorder, I had really lost the awareness of who I am, in a sense. I had lots of painful memories in the childhood, and I guess I turned my back on the good with the bad. Through their stories, some of the members here helped me see that I had lost balance. In other words, my wife and I were so focused on my wife's needs, she didn't really know me. I blame myself more than anything, and my wife is really working hard. Instead of just having a great sexual connection, we're getting to know each other again now that her doctors have found a medication plan that really works for her depression cycles.

I've never shared this before, but I did try another site at first. I was explaining how my sense of who I am as a husband and father was tied up in the spiritual themes I learned in the native american community, and the comments were cruel and mocking. It took months before I could reveal that I was of mixed heritage here, as a result. The people on this site are great, and accepting. At work, even though I live 1,000 miles away from my home, its pretty obvious because I go by my middle name, which is a very common name among my people. 

Since I lived with one of my grandmothers, the one who returned to her people after the death of her husband, I learned to balance the beliefs of two cultures, where one was strongly focused on how to try to be a good man. Far from being an expert, but my hope here is that when other men are struggling like I was, maybe I can pay it forward. Not to mention the fact that my job is really stressful, and this site can become a welcome break from it.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

just for the f*ck of it.

but seriously....the multitude of perspectives.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

To tell the truth it was because I was checking up on pidge after her affair. Saw the place and thought it might do me some good too.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

I also just realised as crazy as this sounds, with my husband away and when my lil one is in bed at night, I don't like to be alone. I come here for company too in a way. Then I don't feel so alone. Other people in the world are awake. And it is a great community feel.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm here to try and improve my level of intimacy with with my wife.

Overall, my wife is great but she doesn't see sex as an important aspect of the marriage. We spend lots of time together, holding hands and things like that but it just doesn't translate to increased sex and like most men, I would like to have more and am trying to find out what else I have to do to get her to want it too.

Like most men in here, I also sometimes get to the point of not even wanting to try anymore because it always takes us back to the same place eventually!


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

"To tell the truth it was because I was checking up on pidge after her affair."

unlike many other posters here, i don't give out any "likes," or follow certain posters like some groupie and pass them out like halloween candy.

joe kidd, you earned my only "like"... ever, for your totally honest reply. whatever that's worth. 

congrats.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> "To tell the truth it was because I was checking up on pidge after her affair."
> 
> unlike many other posters here, i don't give out any "likes," or follow certain posters like some groupie and pass them out like halloween candy.
> 
> ...


LOL I "like" things if I agree with them ... I don't discriminate. I could not agree with someone on one topic but if their advice is good on another, I don't let my personal feelings get in the way.

I don't know if people are groupies, more like friends


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Even though my husband and I have always had a strong marriage, I came here to be a better wife to my husband. By doing this, getting opinions from a man's point of view. Trying to understand a man's mind, which is so different from a woman's. Knowing what a man needs to feel/be happy and feel successful. Plus, I'm fascinated by everyone's stories. There is such a variety here.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

I wish I had some wonderful story to tell about why I landed on TAM, but I don't. It was total serendipity (and I almost made my user name that). 

Last year I was letting my fingers do the Google walk trying to find information on perimenopause/menopause and I kept running in to messages from all these marriage forums. I read through a number of them, including on TAM. I kept coming back for about a month or so reading all sorts of topics on the forum, and one day I decided to join because I thought I could learn some things - especially about how a man's mind works and could share some of my own thoughts and maybe help someone else in the process.

I fear I keep coming back now because I am addicted. It is like trying to stop eating peanut M & M's for me - a total act of willpower to not become too focused on what happens here and let it impact my daily life.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I am convinced there is a bit of closet therapist in anyone who posts on a site like this.
> 
> Everyone likes to express their opinions and be heard and these forums give people the opportunity to do that.
> 
> ...


LOL, if I had you as a therapist I might believe in counselling and I don't even leave my socks on the floor.

If I "like" this, does that make me a groupie?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

These days, it would appear that I come here to get annoyed! Yet I can't seem to stop showing up. I think this is a problem...!

Originally, I came to see if I was crazy for being upset with my then fiance for trying to re-acquaint with a former FWB, the root of all our issues today, believe it or not.

Anyways, I'm not crazy, but since then, there have been other issues I brought to the board. I've run quite the gamut! The next phase, I think, will be the separation part of things, unless I see a dramatic turnaround between me and H.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Since it's An All Inclusive Life and TAM is also a tiny part of this Earthly World of Life....

and BTW

I found here, that a major number of people are in Ignorance ...they have prejudiced data serving them to be in inertial knowledge and still they put points without a comprehensive enough knowledge base on matters...:smcowboy:

and there are a number of groupies as well:allhail::FIREdevil:...even they are influencing the Mods by false alarms...

Nevertheless ,TAM seems a fine place, with Good ,Bad and Ugly ...issed::smthumbup::smcowboy:


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

Sometimes I play a game with google where I put in certain phrases to see how google finishes it. 

The top searches for "my husband..." are:

my husband hates me
my husband cheated on me
my husband is selfish

Out of curiosity I clicked on "my husband hates me" and one of the links was to TAM. Then I saw there were threads about sexless marriages and I had to stay.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

would be nice if we had a coffee machine here


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Stryker said:


> Since it's An All Inclusive Life and TAM is also a tiny part of this Earthly World of Life....
> 
> and BTW
> 
> ...


LOL, and in a perfect world it should be you wearing the crown, right?

Us lesser humans just try our best. Thank you for your patience.



I think someone is just bitter about not having his own groupies.


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

Lionelhutz said:


> I think someone is just bitter about not having his own groupies.


In my view, it's always better to be the lone wolf.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Lionelhutz said:


> LOL, and in a perfect world it should be you wearing the crown, right? Amen :smthumbup:
> 
> *Us* ???  lesser humans ( deliberate humility is blatant pride  )just try* our * Huh ? :wtf:best. Thank you for your patience.:sleeping::yawn2::sleeping:
> 
> ...



---My Post was to see, who is really insecure over it..:FIREdevil: be at solace


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

isla~mama said:


> In my view, it's always better to be the lone wolf.



Mama Isla, thanx 2 U :smcowboy:


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Stryker said:


> Since it's An All Inclusive Life and TAM is also a tiny part of this Earthly World of Life....
> 
> and BTW
> 
> ...



Ignorance? Really? Everyone has a preconceived opinion because we are only presented with one sided facts or version of facts. Most do have a tendency to reamin unchanges in their opinions based on their own reasoning and experience. 
To call people ignorant is just rude and I care not which way you articulate your self. In truth many here have training in these areas from "hands on" learning (they are not lacking knowledge or training only a few facts at least), being in situations nearly simular to others on these boards. So in that aspect that means your judgment of calling most people Ignorant is proof that you too have a "prejudiced data serving you to be in inertial knowledge" yeah so you have an opinion based off what you believe so your lack of facts is not serving you well either and it is clear that at the moment you are unchanging in that opinion. 



Sorry name calling just gets under my skin esp. when it is, in my opinion, seeming to be kicking people when they are down. And they way you present your self seems to be trying to assert some sort of intellectual supirority over others. I am not saying you should dumb down your conversation but to actually call others what in your opinion and should by all means include your self is well................. stupid.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Stryker said:


> Since it's An All Inclusive Life and TAM is also a tiny part of this Earthly World of Life....
> 
> and BTW
> 
> I found here, that a major number of people are in Ignorance ...


At first, I was Skeptical, thinking this reply was a Joke, but then I noticed that all the Nouns were Capitalized...


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Kurosity said:


> Ignorance? Really? Everyone has a preconceived opinion because we are only presented with one sided facts or version of facts. Most do have a tendency to reamin unchanges in their opinions based on their own reasoning and experience.
> To call people ignorant is just rude and I care not which way you articulate your self. In truth many here have training in these areas from "hands on" learning (they are not lacking knowledge or training only a few facts at least), being in situations nearly simular to others on these boards. So in that aspect that means your judgment of calling most people Ignorant is proof that you too have a "prejudiced data serving you to be in inertial knowledge" yeah so you have an opinion based off what you believe so your lack of facts is not serving you well either and it is clear that at the moment you are unchanging in that opinion.
> 
> 
> ...


---STUPID


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::corkysm60:

Oh I am off to do other thing then TAM.
I find this place has me hook and I really enjoy it here and the people and personalities I encounter here. Even you stryker. You may find me stalking all your posts.....just kidding.

Ummm yeah what was the O.post about again??


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Why do I come here? It's a place where people come to talk about their marriage problems and to sometimes get help with counseling. I come here to drum up more business for myself :smthumbup:.

Besides that, I also value marriage, and love being able to help strengthen marriages in anyway I can. If that means giving free advice on a marriage forum, so be it.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Kurosity said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::corkysm60:
> 
> Oh I am off to do other thing then TAM.
> I find this place has me hook and I really enjoy it here and the people and personalities I encounter here. Even you stryker. You may find me stalking all your posts.....just kidding.
> ...


---Stryker is a Lone Wolf according to Lady Isla Mama.....



Life , an Unpredictable Recess...In Pain we learn to Laugh...

Ummm yeah what was the O.post about again?? :...?? :scratchhead: ,come again...will you..?:scratchhead:


----------



## Muffinman (Mar 7, 2012)

shy_guy said:


> So why do you come here, read, and/or post? I'm interested in both the ones who are viewed as helpful, and the ones who only feel they can ask questions. Many of us would like to know.


Former BS. Come here from another site and want to help other BS's not be gaslighted by other people.

I also see all the time that people will try to put the blame on the betrayed spouse. I don't like blame shifting.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I like seeing what is going on in other marriages. Sometimes it makes me appreciate my h more. I like getting advice from
mature insightful men and women who actively work on their marriages. I also find myself being able to give advice in some situations. It's nice to know my
Previous failure at marriage might help other people.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

I discovered "online support" a couple of years ago. A Type 1 diabetic for many years, one can go through life not even knowing another person who also has this illness. If you do meet one by chance, it's an instant friendship. Only another knows what life is really like. 

I found a website forum for diabetics. It changed my outlook for the positive. Just the fact that someone had experiences simlar to mine. 

TAM has become a similar comfort. 

Okay, the real truth is there is a bunch of really really smart people on here. Better advice for FREE than the IC I was paying 160 an hour. Really.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

re:"likes"

people....it's a running gag i have with a few of the posters.

i see Gratitude "got it."

i didn't mean for it be blown all out of proportion.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Came here for help with my marriage.

Stay because it's kind of addictive, I continue to learn new things, and I think I've made a few friends.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> re:"likes"
> 
> people....it's a running gag i have with a few of the posters.
> 
> ...


I "liked" you! ... I'm gunna follow you around now :rofl:


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

oh, no! a groupie.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

cledus_snow said:


> oh, no! a groupie.


I'll find you ......... :rofl: (wedding crashers)

Ok maybe there's a difference between groupie/stalker :lol:


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

at least a stalker is genuine in her/his obsession.

a groupie just wants to share in the limelight.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

I googled "H says OW is just friends" and BAM! Got TAM! LOL

I found this site incredibly helpful when I thought I was crazy and that the red flags I saw were just figments of my imagination. Reading other stories about similar situations helped out a lot. 

Funny thing when I was telling H my concerns over the OW after a couple of red flags I saw, I mentioned EA he immediately blamed TAM saying that reading and posting has obviously made me paranoid. 

I keep coming back because it is quite addictive


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I came here during a hiccup in my LTM and found wonderful support and some sensible and logical advice. Which was a great contrast to my teary angst filled plea for help!

I come, I read, I share...then I go away when I feel full of good info (or sad stuff)...but I seem to keep coming back.

There are so many fabulous people here! :smthumbup:

Yes... you know who you are!!!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

I came here with a quick search (yes, Google) and question about 'serial cheaters'. I found the site informative. I also found a good community of folks with an array of issues that I like to read through. Yes, I've become addicted to TAM as well. Hi, my name is 'Southern Wife', and I'm addicted to TAM.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

southern wife said:


> I came here with a quick search (yes, Google) and question about 'serial cheaters'. I found the site informative. I also found a good community of folks with an array of issues that I like to read through. Yes, I've become addicted to TAM as well. Hi, my name is 'Southern Wife', and I'm addicted to TAM.


TAM Addicts are fine enough as far as they are not "mean" to be a TAM groupie"issed::awink:


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I come here because I have a lot to learn about marriage, since we have been only been husband and wife for less than two years. My parents marriage was a very warped example and it is good to hear from longer marrieds who are halfway normal. 

I also come to offer my opinion and share advice. Despite our young marriage, we have pulled through unemployment, toxic in laws, major health problems and issues unique to mixed couples.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

*Why do you come here?* 

To remind myself why I got divorced.

Kidding.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> *Why do you come here?*
> 
> To remind myself why I got divorced.
> 
> Kidding.


:lol: It's ok to confess your addiction. It's safe here!


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

southern wife said:


> I came here with a quick search (yes, Google) and question about 'serial cheaters'. I found the site informative. I also found a good community of folks with an array of issues that I like to read through. Yes, I've become addicted to TAM as well. Hi, my name is 'Southern Wife', and I'm addicted to TAM.


:lol::lol::rofl::rofl:

"HI SOUTHERN WIFE" I am also addicted to TAM and my name is Kurosity.
(I so needed a laugh to day thanks )


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Kurosity said:


> :lol::lol::rofl::rofl:
> 
> "HI SOUTHERN WIFE" I am also addicted to TAM and my name is Kurosity.
> (I so needed a laugh to day thanks )


You're SO welcome!!!  :rofl:


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

I too feel that I have a very strong marriage, but the sex life is not always what I would want it to be. For the most part it is good though and after reading some of the complaints on TAM, I know how good I have it.
I actually came here after a web search during one of my feeling-sorry-for-myself-because-I-haven't-had-sex-in-weeks periods. I was curious to see all of the posts and responses. As I am someone who has always been fascinated by all things sexual, I became addicted to reading the questions and responses. I now frequent other areas of TAM as well, but I have to admit that the Sex In Marriage part is my favorite.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

To SouthernWife

The first step is admitting you have a problem...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I`m trying to head off the trouble in my marriage I`ve seen coming for the past couple of years.

Think it`s here now for sure, we`ll see how it goes.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> To SouthernWife
> 
> The first step is admitting you have a problem...


I agree! But now what? :scratchhead:


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

As an addict, we should vote on our next leader.
Shy guy seems to be intersted in taking on AlmostRecovered.
I also heard the user with the most likes will get to.....


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

deejov said:


> As an addict, we should vote on our next leader.
> Shy guy seems to be intersted in taking on AlmostRecovered.
> I also heard the user with the most likes will get to.....


If I have to organize and run a campaign, I'm toast. Maybe I should start looking for a campaign manager?


----------



## Silly Husband (Aug 30, 2010)

I came here looking for porn.

and I'm going to stay until Strykers posts make sense to me.

Who knew we had so many smileys to choose from ?!?


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

Silly Husband said:


> and I'm going to stay until Strykers posts make sense to me.
> 
> --An Embodiment of Mediocrity has its grievance......Noted..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Silly Husband said:


> I came here looking for porn.
> 
> and I'm going to stay until Strykers posts make sense to me.
> 
> Who knew we had so many smileys to choose from ?!?


This made me :rofl: --you'll be here a long time then, I can't make figure them out either, they are mind benders alright, then I still ain't sure I followed them correctly.


----------



## Stryker (Feb 3, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This made me :rofl: --you'll be here a long time then, I can't make figure them out either, they are mind benders alright, then I still ain't sure I followed them correctly.



----:banghead::nono::soapbox: :corkysm60: :bsflag::nono::sleeping:


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> If I have to organize and run a campaign, I'm toast. Maybe I should start looking for a campaign manager?


Be very afraid.... you know there are some aggresive HD women on this forum...and we aren't being quiet either. 

Shy really just means you like company.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Wife and I just had the worst year and a half of our marriage. Our relationship was drifting on to the rocks. (i'm moving out, we are just room mates kinda thing) 

I went into shock and I came here by way of Google. Read everyone's threads for about 2 months. Took note of the experiences and advice. Woke up!!! Wife cant believe my changes, lol. 

Finally joined. Thanks everyone...not going to leave


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I come here to try to better my marriage. To see what things I'm doing right, what I'm doing wrong and what and how I can improve. I find that often times the things I read here, especially when I've posted my own thread gives me and my husband things to discuss. 

I do try to comment on other threads as a way of giving back and not just taking opinions. But I usually only give my opinion when I've found that my thoughts aren't already expressed by someone else.


----------

